# Totaled my 2011 Cruze 2LT/RS Sunday



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I love hearing story's like this, makes one feel pretty good with all the idiots on the road today. Wonder if the insurance company's saving money on hospital bills with people driving cruzes? Even though the crumpled heaps usually are totaled still has to cost less compared to repairing a car or totaling a car + hospital bills.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yet another testimonial on how well the Cruze protects the passengers. How did you manage to miss the street, if I may ask and you're willing to tell? I'm glad you're OK.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm excited to get my Cruze, since it will give me the peace in mind knowing that my girlfriend and kids and I will be safe in the event of a collision! Ever since I rolled my 2008 Camry, I realized that I had always taken safety for granted and I was happy the Camry protected me so well! So I know the Cruze will be a great car for me and the family with 10 airbags, enhanced safety package and the onstar!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Glad your ok will you be staying with the Cruze.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad you are ok. cars can be replaced people can not. however this makes me glad to know that the cruze is safe and has knee airbags that i didn't know we had and working on an ambulance i have never seen them deployed either.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey lopperman

I am so glad to read that you are OK! Congrats on purchasing another Cruze! This was an unfortunate incident but it looks like it had a great outcome.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Very happy your ok and thanks for your review on the safety and sorry you had to experience it...

Pics of new car atleast


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad you came out ok and good to hear another good story on the safety of this car. 

Pics of new car?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lopperman (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is the pic of the new Cruze. They took this one at the dealer. They let me transfer my license plate ... you can kind of see from the front plate that I hit a cement sign!

It's a 2013 2LT with RS package, and with MyLink/Backup cam. I miss the pioneer premium sound system I had in my last Cruze, but I'm happy to have a new car, and to have survived the accident.


----------



## lopperman (Aug 7, 2012)

obermd said:


> Yet another testimonial on how well the Cruze protects the passengers. How did you manage to miss the street, if I may ask and you're willing to tell? I'm glad you're OK.


I'm quite embarrassed about the whole thing, but I was coming out of a roundabout, and I was changing the XM station and I just lost control. Honestly my eyes weren't off the road for more than 1 second, but that's all it took.


----------



## lopperman (Aug 7, 2012)

lopperman said:


> Here is the pic of the new Cruze. They took this one at the dealer. They let me transfer my license plate ... you can kind of see from the front plate that I hit a cement sign!
> 
> It's a 2013 2LT with RS package, and with MyLink/Backup cam. I miss the pioneer premium sound system I had in my last Cruze, but I'm happy to have a new car, and to have survived the accident.
> 
> View attachment 15555


And in case anyone is wondering, I'm the IT Director for a 'swine' genetics company. Thus, the witty plates.:th_coolio:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My eyes merged over to the Vette lol.

NICE looking Cruze man, RS Package is so nice in these cars. IT Director huh? You will fit right in to us nerds.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Is that Jim Trenary in O'Fallon?!? The reason I ask, is because I live in Chesterfield and I pass them all the time going to work! I do not like the salesman there though. Lol


----------



## lopperman (Aug 7, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Is that Jim Trenary in O'Fallon?!? The reason I ask, is because I live in Chesterfield and I pass them all the time going to work! I do not like the salesman there though. Lol


It IS Jim Trenary in O'Fallon. I live in Dardenne Prairie. Small world. Had a really good experience with the salesman.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I have some family and a few friends from Dardenne! I have been there several times looking for a Cruze, once I was out on the lot for at least 15-20 minutes looking through the Cruze inventory and no one came to help, do they not like the heat?!? lol and which round about did you wreck at? lol


----------



## lopperman (Aug 7, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> I have some family and a few friends from Dardenne! I have been there several times looking for a Cruze, once I was out on the lot for at least 15-20 minutes looking through the Cruze inventory and no one came to help, do they not like the heat?!? lol and which round about did you wreck at? lol


winghaven.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

lopperman said:


> winghaven.


I don't like that one! lol the worst one by far is the one in Wentzville, have you ever been to that one? People pulling out of the side road pay no attention what so ever. lol


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Love the new cruze, glad to see you are ok.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

If that is actually U standing besides you're new Cruze.. WOW.. Not a scratch... Impressive performance from a small car in a crash like that..

I'd still like to see the pics of the crashed one.. (if you have any)..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pics! I love that color. So glad that you are OK! :coolpics:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

At least it wasn't this bad!! lol


----------



## lopperman (Aug 7, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> If that is actually U standing besides you're new Cruze.. WOW.. Not a scratch... Impressive performance from a small car in a crash like that..
> 
> I'd still like to see the pics of the crashed one.. (if you have any)..


I intentionally did not take pictures, because at the time I didn't want to be reminded what I had just been through. The police did take a lot of pictures, and if they are part of the police report when I pick that up, I'll post them. I didn't survive without a scratch. My left knee actually got a minor cut from the deployment of the knee air bag. (Which probably would have been a broken knee without the air bag). Also, my upper body is bruised and sore, but definitely no major injuries.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

People really don't realize that airbags hurt like h***, when I rolled my Camry the side seat airbags really, really bruised my ribs and the front airbag bruised my stomach and chest! Depending on how bad the bruises are they should be gone in a few days, but mine stayed for over a month! Glad you're ok though!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> At least it wasn't this bad!! lol
> View attachment 15562


Wow.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iKermit said:


> My eyes merged over to the Vette lol.


HAHA! I'm guilty too!

OP, glad to hear you faired so well! Here's a video showing the Cruze in the NHTSA's new 20% small overlap test. This test was implemented to expose a weakness many cars have in this common type of crash. At 3:30 there's an under seat shot of the knee airbag going off. I find it impressive how little the driver's footwell deforms given the level of damage to the car:

Chevrolet Cruze | 2011 | 20% Small Overlap Crash Test | NHTSA High Speed Camera | CrashNet1 - YouTube

And a few videos put out by Chevy on the crashworthiness of the Cruze:

Crash Test Lab | Technology & Innovation | Chevrolet - YouTube

Chevrolet Cruze Designed for Safety - YouTube

Chevrolet CRUZE Safety Specs Video - YouTube


----------

